# Nurse interview



## MerBear75 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am about to have an interview with the Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi. I am an experienced ER nurse from the US. What are some questions that I need to ask during the interview? I got the basic nursing questions down, but as far as luck g abroad and with the hospital providing housing, what other questions might I need to know. Thanks! I am getting excited about this opportunity.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi.....I just clarified the housing situation.....what was included etc in the Corporate housing and what the allowances were if I opted out. Also about my wife coming out...she cane with me but we had to push a bit for this. Basic questions about costs of living etc too

Any more I can tell you please ask.....check out the book...Explorer Series.....Abu Dhabi residents guide off Amazon too

Chris


----------



## sagit2811 (Jan 27, 2015)

The druid said:


> Hi.....I just clarified the housing situation.....what was included etc in the Corporate housing and what the allowances were if I opted out. Also about my wife coming out...she cane with me but we had to push a bit for this. Basic questions about costs of living etc too
> 
> Any more I can tell you please ask.....check out the book...Explorer Series.....Abu Dhabi residents guide off Amazon too
> 
> Chris


Hello Chris, 

Sorry to bother you. I just noticed from few posts here that you're well knowledgeable about CCAD and I was wondering if you'd be able to tell me where to forward my cv and apply for an IT support role in CCAD I'd appreciate it very much
Cheers
Sid


----------

